# silver/lilac?



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Just wanted to know if/what colour a pale silver/grey shade in mouse terms would be called, or what varieties there are,
as a litter I have has come out a very pale shade of grey and they have black eyes I was thinking maybe they could
be a pale lilac but wasn't sure if you could get that.
I have 1 lilac, 1 black tan, 1 dove tan, 1 blue vari but all the rest are a pale grey some with a slight brown ting but still a silvery tone and all black eyes and vari. I've looked every where for similar shades but can't find one that matches!!
I will post pics if it helps just proving difficult atm when they're so playful :lol:

Also parents are blue x cream (but could possibly be mistaken for silver)


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Think a pic might help.  hope it does.










Not sure if its possible that they might be pale stone? I'm not sure what shades you can get
They look grey :|


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Creams have extreme dilution (ce) so they could be stone or another colour with extreme dilution. They aren't really classed as a colour if you see what I mean.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahh I didnt know cream had (ce) I think they are more likely to be stone then.
am I right in thinking that stone and dove are the same as red and fawn in that 
they are/can be similar colours (depending on shade) just with different eye colour?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

A lot of colours can merge into one another on the colour scale when not bred for. When bred for specifically they do look different. For example if you produce stones by breeding good quality cream to cream they usually look brown/beige, not greyish. Although red and fawn are both 'orange' if you like, fawn is more a bright luminous orange while red is a darker, deeper and sometimes sootier colour (it's hard to describe!).


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

ah okay . Also my dove tan has a blueish undercoat I noticed today I'm not sure if doves are supposed to have that.
If not what else is there? :?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

are they varigated as well? it might be me, but in that pic they look slightly "mottled" they dont look all the same colour, and it doesnt look like any moulting i've ever seen?

vi x


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

yes they are variegated  their mum is a vari.
their colour is very pale which is why its hard to tell the colour when they are also variegates lol
but its a pale grey and on others more pastel brown so i suppose this is stone.


----------

